# Classement des applications sur iPod Touch.



## divoli (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 


J'ai actuellement cinq "pages" d'applications sur mon iPod Touch 2G. Mon problème est qu'elles ne se classent pas systématiquement par ordre alphabétique, et je met donc plus de temps à retrouver telle ou telle application.

Y-a-t'il une astuce pour les classer (autrement que manuellement) ?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

Autre que manuellement je vois pas...

Ce que je fais c'est que je dédie telle ou telle page à un type d'application :
- première page : Apple + NNWire + lemonde.fr
- deuxième page : "utilitaires" (genre Discover, Google Earth, Parlingo, Evernote, RTM...)
- troisème page : inutiles + conversions, devise...
- 4ème + 5ème page : jeux.

Le tout classé par ordre alphabétique pour chaque "section".


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement, c'est une façon de s'organiser. Mais je risque d'avoir sept pages, là, surtout que j'en rajoute de plus en plus... 

Et je trouve que c'est stressant de devoir déplacer les applications manuellement, à travers les pages...


----------



## nicolasf (25 Novembre 2008)

Il n'y a aucun moyen de faire autrement malheureusement. C'est le point noir des iPod touch et iPhone actuellement, je trouve et j'espère qu'Apple y remédiera vite.

Bon, heureusement, depuis la 2.1, les applications ne changent plus de place après une mise à jour. Parce que ça, c'était...


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est une façon de s'organiser. Mais je risque d'avoir sept pages, là, surtout que j'en rajoute de plus en plus...


En effet ça commence à en faire beaucoup, cinq pages ça va encore mais sept...
D'ailleurs est-ce qu'il y a une limite dans le nombre de pages?



divoli a dit:


> Et je trouve que c'est stressant de devoir déplacer les applications manuellement, à travers les pages...


Quand on en a beaucoup de nouvelles oui


----------



## nicolasf (25 Novembre 2008)

Oui, il y a une limite puisque tu ne peux avoir que neuf pages. Bon, je te laisse faire le calcul...


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Oui, il y a une limite puisque tu ne peux avoir que neuf pages. Bon, je te laisse faire le calcul...



Ah bon ? T'es sûr de ça ?

Et c'est clair qu'il vaut mieux les organiser dès le départ, sinon après ça fait un peu "Rubicscube©".


----------



## nicolasf (25 Novembre 2008)

Je n'ai jamais testé (je ne dépasse pas 7 pages, déjà que ça fait beaucoup) mais c'est ce que j'ai lu à plusieurs reprises et de sources différentes. 

Je suppose que, pour une raison qui m'échappe, les iPhone n'aiment pas avoir deux chiffres pour un numéro de page...


----------



## gaohrn'j (8 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,  Ce post doit être fort ancien car j'ai 11 pages; j'ai rangé les app dans des répertoires, j'en suis à 318 app sur l'appareil. Et ça rentre encore. Du moins, j'ai un doute car je me rappelle qu'à 250 j'ai fais un peu de ménage en décochant quelques app depuis itunes mais ce nombre n'a pas eu l'air de suivre. ça doit être 318 dans itunes cochées ou non.  Toujours pas trouvé de compteur de chutes


----------



## Pharrel (9 Août 2011)

Bah oui ce post est vieux heuresement qu'il ya eut la creation de dossier depuis poir eviter ce genre d'ennuie &#57431;


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2011)

Les applications c'est comme les chaines de TV ; plus tu en as, moins tu sais laquelle utiliser.


----------



## gaohrn'j (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour en effet, plus il y en a; plus le choix est difficile. En général, ça tourne autour de 2 ou 3 app principales et un compilo des autres. Certaines sont identiques et d'autres ne passent même pas le stade d'ignition; elles plantent ou nécessitent une connexion. Chose à laquelle je me refuse pour limiter les spams. Après ça et techniquement, je ne connais pas assez iOS pour soupçonner un race entre app car il y en a qui marchent ou ne marchent pas selon que d'autres sont déjà chargées ou non, au gré du moment présent. Pour les classer il manque la machination disponible dans ibook. On sélectionne, on déplace la sélection. Ah, puis il n'y pas de noms sur les pages. En fait pour ma part, je ne les classe pas. J'utilise la recherche en page zéro ou ma mémoire. Des fois j'en retrouve; ça passe le temps...


----------

